# Bonsai trees...



## fleabilly (20 Mar 2013)

This winter I have been trying to source out dead bonsai to make moss trees. But the bonsai people do not take kindly to the idea. O at least not willing to admit that they are in possession of any. I found one on the stoop of a house in the fall, and built it out, and it has grown in nicely...




But I figured that I should just try to make one myself.
I built a wire armature and then covered it in hot glue (a type which I had researched as being safe for fish) it has been a real satisfying procedure. 

This is a Tim burton style tree that need to be shaped down and painted...




And this weekend I built a small cascading bonsai for a very small shrimp tank I am currently setting up via DSM.



It may not work, but I chopped the java moss really fine and added a bit of yoghurt and painted it on the branches for two weeks in the hopes that it will attach. (Daily misting) if it doesn't then I can do it the more traditional way. (Fingers crossed)

R


Sent


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2013)

I quite like this idea:


----------



## plantbrain (23 Mar 2013)

Damn good job, I think you are on to something, make them and sell them.


----------



## plantbrain (23 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I quite like this idea:




Should use a bald Cypress or a Mangrove etc. Elms are okay, but would not survive long term. Unless the tank water is isolated from the soil, they need drainage.


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

In the video, is that a massive carpet of HC? It must be hell to keep moist if it is...


----------



## fleabilly (23 Mar 2013)

Yes that is lovely. 
But I thought bonsai needs winter and dormant periods.


----------



## plantbrain (25 Mar 2013)

No, not all bonsai require this, many elms are fairly tough, I grow mine outside, but Ficus and many other species are good for indoor culture.

HC will grow as a ground cover outside in CA, USA on my bonsai pots, they get watered daily, but the humidity is much less here than the UK.
Think middle of Spain in August.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Mar 2013)

plantbrain said:


> No, not all bonsai require this, many elms are fairly tough, I grow mine outside, but Ficus and many other species are good for indoor culture.
> 
> HC will grow as a ground cover outside in CA, USA on my bonsai pots, they get watered daily, but the humidity is much less here than the UK.
> Think middle of Spain in August.



I don't want to think middle of spain in august, when theres snow outside


----------



## Likuid300 (20 May 2013)

About a year ago, I started a Bonsai with riccia on this tree. Recently, I've grown tired of constantly skimming it from the surface and netted some Peacock moss on it. So far so good, it seems to hold very well and looks more tree like.


----------

